# Absenden Button: JA,  Absenden Link: Wie?



## stellenureinefrage (27. März 2004)

Hi,

Wie macht man denn einen Absenden Link

Sonst hab ich immer einen Absenden Button gemacht
(<input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Senden">)

wie mach ich das mir einem Link

mfg


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (27. März 2004)

Ein Link schaut so aus http://www.blabla.at?name=x_Red_Eagle_x&pwd=***
mfg


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. März 2004)

Dazu muss der Benutzer Javascript aktiviert haben
	
	
	



```
<a href="javascript:document.nameDesZuSendendenFormulars.submit()">absenden</a>
```


----------

